# [SOLVED] Deskjet 930c USB Printer is found but cannot print

## AMSch

Hello!

I used the printer howto to install my Deskjet 930c printer - my problem now is, that my printer is found and works if I use command line for example, but I cannot print using CUPS.

```

neo andreas # dmesg | grep -i print

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1204

neo andreas # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:1204 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet 930c

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 07cc:0201 Carry Computer Eng., Co., Ltd

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

If i enter 

```
 echo "test" > /dev/usb/lp0 
```

 it works, but if I try to print a testpage with cups nothing is printed (but there are no error messages from cups as well).

Can anybody help please?Last edited by AMSch on Sun Jan 15, 2006 8:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fvant

The solution is probably in the /etc/cups/cups.conf.

Is there any logging availble ?

Can you login to  http://printerserver:631 with your user credentials ?

This will have allow/deny settings which might not match your server network settings. The default is to allow 127.0.0.1 (localhost), but it is likely your machine is 192.168.*.*. Focus on this configuration file for your solution, as the error is generated by the CUPS server.

Don't forget to change your firewall(s) to allow access to port 631, and from the right networks (LAN).

----------

## AMSch

Im working locally on this machine. I can login to localhost:631 and I try to print on this computer (my desktop-pc).

----------

## AMSch

KJobViewer finds the printer and everything is displayed correctly but if I try to print something using CUPS there is still no data transferd to my printer.

----------

## AllenJB

What driver are you using in cups? You may want to try installing the hplip package which contains a huge range of HP printer drivers for cups.

Allen

----------

## AMSch

I was using hpijs but I have emerged hplip now - but nothing changed  :Sad: 

----------

## AMSch

I have executed hp-info

```

 HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 0.9.7)

 Device Information Utility ver. 3.2

 Copyright (c) 2003-5 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

 This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

 This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

 under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

 Using device: hp:/usb/DESKJET_930C?serial=HU0CK1G04PJJ

 Device Parameters:

   Parameter                     Value(s)

   ----------------------------  ----------------------------------------------------------

   3bit-status-code              24

   3bit-status-name              NoFault

   agent1-ack                    False

   agent1-desc                   Black cartridge

   agent1-dvc                    0

   agent1-health                 0

   agent1-health-desc            OK

   agent1-hp-ink                 False

   agent1-id                     0

   agent1-kind                   3

   agent1-known                  False

   agent1-level                  66

   agent1-level-trigger          0

   agent1-sku                    45 (51645A)

   agent1-type                   1

   agent1-virgin                 False

   agent2-ack                    False

   agent2-desc                   Tri-color cartridge

   agent2-dvc                    0

   agent2-health                 0

   agent2-health-desc            OK

   agent2-hp-ink                 False

   agent2-id                     0

   agent2-kind                   3

   agent2-known                  False

   agent2-level                  56

   agent2-level-trigger          0

   agent2-sku                    78 (C6578DN/C6578AN)

   agent2-type                   2

   agent2-virgin                 False

   back-end                      hp

   cups-printers

   cups-uri                      hp:/usb/DESKJET_930C?serial=HU0CK1G04PJJ

   dev-file

   device-state                  1

   device-uri                    hp:/usb/DESKJET_930C?serial=HU0CK1G04PJJ

   deviceid                      MFG:HEWLETT-PACKARD;MDL:DESKJET

                                930C;CMD:MLC,PCL,PML;CLASS:PRINTER;DESCRIPTION:Hewlett-Pac

                                kard DeskJet

                                930C;SERN:HU0CK1G04PJJ;VSTATUS:$HB0$NC0,ff,DN,IDLE,CUT,K0,

                                C0,SM,NR,KP066,CP056;VP:0800,FL,B0;VJ: ;

   duplexer                      0

   error-state                   0

   host

   in-tray1                      0

   in-tray2                      0

   is-hp                         True

   media-path                    1

   panel                         0

   panel-line1

   panel-line2

   photo-tray                    0

   port                          1

   r                             0

   revision                      255

   rg                            0

   rr                            0

   rs                            0

   serial                        HU0CK1G04PJJ

   status-code                   1000

   status-desc                   The printer is idle.

   supply-lid                    0

   top-lid                       1

Model Parameters:

   Parameter                     Value(s)

   ----------------------------  ----------------------------------------------------------

   align-type                    1

   clean-type                    1

   color-cal-type                0

   copy-type                     0

   embedded-server-type          0

   fax-type                      0

   icon                          DESKJET_930C.png

   io-control                    0

   io-mfp-mode                   2

   io-mode                       1

   io-scan-port                  0

   io-support                    2

   linefeed-cal-type             0

   model                         DESKJET_930C

   model-ui                      HP Deskjet 930c

   panel-check-type              0

   pcard-type                    0

   pq-diag-type                  0

   r0-agent1-kind                3

   r0-agent1-sku                 45 (51645A)

   r0-agent1-type                1

   r0-agent2-kind                3

   r0-agent2-sku                 78 (C6578DN/C6578AN)

   r0-agent2-type                2

   scan-type                     0

   status-type                   1

   support-type                  2

   tech-class                    DJ9xx

   tech-type                     2

Status History:

   Date/Time                     Status Description (code)

   ----------------------------  ----------------------------------------------------------

   2006-01-15 21:11:23           The printer is idle. (1000)

```

But if i try to run hp-testpage:

```

 HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 0.9.7)

 Testpage Print Utility ver. 3.0

 Copyright (c) 2003-5 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

 This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

 This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

 under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

 Using device: hp:/usb/DESKJET_930C?serial=HU0CK1G04PJJ

 Printing test page...

lpr: error - unable to print file: client-error-not-found

 Page has been sent to printer...

```

----------

## AMSch

I have copied the ppd file for deskjet 930c again to /usr/share/cups/model and restarted cups and re-installed the printer and now it works!!!

----------

